# A mother is cleaning her son's room



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

A mother is cleaning her son's room when she sees some magazines under his bed....... 
Curious, she grabs the magazines and is shocked to find that they are S&M porn magazines. In her horror, she screams. 



The father runs in, sees his wife crying, sits down beside her on his son's bed, and asks, "What's wrong?" And, pointing at the magazines in her hand, he asks, "What are those?" 



The mother passes him the magazines. He flips through them, and his eyes widen as he sees some of the most explicit and disturbing S&M images his mind could have ever imagined. 



The mother, between sobs, asks her husband, "What are we gonna do with this boy?" 



Her husband replies, *"Well, we're not gonna spank him. That's for sure." *


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

hahaha !


----------



## BunnyMummy (Jan 6, 2011)

That's funny. I gotta remember that one.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

~~groan~~ LOL!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Lmao! . . . . . . . .


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*"Evil"*

that joke just made all of us reading it into "Fantasy-Voyers"
Thanks, now show us another one! Now! right Now!

When I was old enough to know what a Playboy magazine was I had a laugh when it was discovered a 90 yr. old man up the street had a subscription! It was seen in his open mailbox (And his name was not "Hugh"!)


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Ha that's great!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Very funny


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

oh! ahahahahhahahahaa good one.


----------



## kingwood asylum (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice one spanky


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

HA! That's a good one!


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

Very funny!


----------

